# Thai Spicy Pork Salad (Larb Moo)



## Chopstix (Jul 26, 2005)

Bknox,  here you go.  Good luck!  

Maybe best to not mix in all quantities of seasonings and just adjust to your taste.  You can also use this recipe for chicken (Larb Gai) and beef (Larb Nua). Important:  a deep mortar bowl and well-fitting pestle is essential.  

Spicy Pork Salad (Larb Moo)

 
Ingredients:

 

½ kilo minced lean pork

1 T tamarind juice 

½ T finely ground or pounded coriander seeds

1 T pounded glutinous or sticky rice (uncooked)

3 cloves garlic, unpeeled

3 shallots, unpeeled

2 T Thai fish sauce

2 T lime juice

1 T chopped green onions

1 T finely sliced shallots

½ T chili powder (Or 2 finely chopped bird’s eye chili)

 

For Garnish:  sprigs of mint, Thai sweet basil, quartered cabbage, snake beans

 



Procedure:

 


Mix minced pork and tamarind juice.  Let stand 15 min.
Toast coriander seeds in pan over low heat.  Pound and set aside.
Wash 1 T glutinous rice, toast in pan until brown and pound until fine.  Set aside.
Roast garlic cloves and shallots in pan until almost burnt, over low fire.  Unpeel, pound and set aside.
Cook minced pork with juices over high heat for 5 min. (Don't add oil)
In a bowl, mix together items 2 to 5 with the following:  fish sauce, lime juice, green onions, sliced shallots, and chili or chili powder. (Adjust to taste).
Place pork mix on one side of a large plate, top with sprigs of mint. On the other half, arrange one quarter cabbage, snake beans (cut into 4 inch lengths), sprigs of mint and basil.
 The best way to enjoy this is to eat the spicy pork along with the fresh herbs and crunchy vegetables.


----------



## bknox (Jul 26, 2005)

Chopstix, Thanks so much for the recipe. Have the mortar and pestle, all I need is pork and shallots. I have raw Tamarind and juice I made (I use it in BBQ sauce) but I may drop down tot he market and purchase some for consistency.

Snake beans, are these the really long beans? I will ask the dude at the market, he is very knowlwedgable. I love Thia food and am excited to make this dish.

Thanks again,
Bryan


----------



## jennyema (Jul 26, 2005)

YUM.  Love this in the restaurant!

Thanks for the recipe!


----------



## Chopstix (Jul 27, 2005)

You're both very welcome! Tell me how it goes!


----------

